# some people....



## gamerkid08 (Jul 19, 2013)

So I found this ad on my local craigslist. After reading it I emailed the person who posted it to inform them that hedgehogs should not be together even if they are the same sex. It was a polite hey incase you didn't know type thing. The person sent me back a thanks for the tip but I'm an experienced hedgehog owner and know what I'm doing. If you are so experienced, then how did you not know the new one was a female? Sigh... rant over. http://omaha.craigslist.org/pet/4443044815.html


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

*sigh*

I hope someone responsible can give the babies homes. They are absolutely gorgeous hedgehogs. They remind me of little baby polar bears...


----------



## gamerkid08 (Jul 19, 2013)

If I didn't already have 2 plus 4 babies I would take one but let's hope


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Punctuation, anyone? Also, "worth 300 to 400", what even :lol:

But it's sad. Why is there always stupid people :-|


----------

